# What makes your poo



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I told you what makes mine. Willow has the ears and that never ending bed head. 
Jake had his big sweet eyes and his silver trim. What makes your poo? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly has a big chocolate head and an oreo cookie body


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

*Rufus is*










white chin and open mouth










sucky tongue and brown nose










stubby tail and flipper feet.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Aww Rufus is so cute love the laughing out loud picture and his cute little flipper feet


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Every atom of Kiki is to do with loving companionship wrapped up in the softest black cuddlebug curls.
Dot is dumbo ears, dishevelled coat, mishcievious glinting eyes and full on fun.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady is A bundle of cuddles, long floppy ears to trip on, and if she could speak english she sure would because she sure does try.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh yeah, and the super long lashes too!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Every atom of Kiki is to do with loving companionship wrapped up in the softest black cuddlebug curls.
> Dot is dumbo ears, dishevelled coat, mishcievious glinting eyes and full on fun.


Dot has Dumbo ears? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> oh yeah, and the super long lashes too!


Molly has long eyelashes too but when she went to the groomers she ended up with long lashes on one eye and the other one is short I just noticed yesterday oh well She doesn't know so I won't tell her


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max's has springs for hind legs, much like Tigger, then this ability to race round like a mad thing and then flop, huff and totally relax.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

With Carley its her "Mighty Mouse" attitude . . shes small but has a locomotive personality!! With Sami its his sweet, gentle personality that puts up with his bossy sister!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby is red with stumpy legs and always with wet stinky chops!
She's cuddly and loves to dance on her hind legs & looks like a bear cub from behind.
Ralph is lean and black with a bushy tail, and a wrecking gene on overdrive, with a passion for chasing sheep!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ruby is red with stumpy legs and always with wet stinky chops!
> She's cuddly and loves to dance on her hind legs & looks like a bear cub from behind.
> Ralph is lean and black with a bushy tail, and a wrecking gene on overdrive, with a passion for chasing sheep!!


And pole dancing....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> And pole dancing....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh yes his pole dancing for the sheep


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I can't think how to put it into words...will keep thinking...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Dudley is a tall blonde who is loving, caring and a real handsome dude, with a skill for Killing flies and a passion for chasing squirrels.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

DB1 said:


> I can't think how to put it into words...will keep thinking...


He's Molly's hero he catches flies and looks like a big teddy bear I love him!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ruby is red with stumpy legs and always with wet stinky chops!
> She's cuddly and loves to dance on her hind legs & looks like a bear cub from behind.
> Ralph is lean and black with a bushy tail, and a wrecking gene on overdrive, with a passion for chasing sheep!!


I love this description love the stumpy legs She kind of looks like a stuffed animal that you could squeeze forever


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I love this description love the stumpy legs She kind of looks like a stuffed animal that you could squeeze forever


She stinks like one too ha - until yesterday, double bubble bath


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Dudley is a tall blonde who is loving, caring and a real handsome dude, with a skill for Killing flies and a passion for chasing squirrels.





dio.ren said:


> He's Molly's hero he catches flies and looks like a big teddy bear I love him!!


Thanks guys (yeay I remembered how to do the multi quotes!), I would say then he is a fly chasing, butt wagging teddy bear (with attitude!). or as someone said to me recently 'is he the happiest dog in the world? he is always happy!'


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Thanks guys (yeay I remembered how to do the multi quotes!), I would say then he is a fly chasing, butt wagging teddy bear (with attitude!). or as someone said to me recently 'is he the happiest dog in the world? he is always happy!'


He is for sure happy I can tell I LOVE him!! He's a super poo


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola is elegant, beautiful, sweet, knows her mind, knows mine, loves cuddles, is sweet and loving, enjoys water and getting dirty (but shhh don't tell anyone)... My first beautiful girl...





































Oh and she loves a butt scratch...










I love her, she is unique and very beautiful. She loves me!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nina is a sweetheart, the sweetest little girl you will ever meet. She drops like a rag doll at your feet for a belly scratch, if you call her she comes over, almost shuffling along and goes on to her belly, she's gentle, submissive, loving, needs to be in contact at all times, loves food, is smart, learns easily, is very protective and loves her sister A LOT! My second beautiful girl... She also gives popcorn kisses... And has the best smile!














































Waggy bum...



















Love my girls...


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Bette is so sweet natured, playful, loves people and animals of all sorts, smart, and trusting.
She is my soul-puppy.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> View attachment 31473
> 
> Bette is so sweet natured, playful, loves people and animals of all sorts, smart, and trusting.
> She is my soul-puppy.


She is so cute and small Love her short legs!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Dot has Dumbo ears?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Dot has massive spaniel ears, you can wrap them around her nose - Kiki's ears are much smaller


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Lola is elegant, beautiful, sweet, knows her mind, knows mine, loves cuddles, is sweet and loving, enjoys water and getting dirty (but shhh don't tell anyone)... My first beautiful girl...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lola s looking very lovely 
Do I spy some whispy snout hair developing on the top of her nose?
Not sure you should post bottom molesting pics


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Lola s looking very lovely
> Do I spy some whispy snout hair developing on the top of her nose?
> Not sure you should post bottom molesting pics


Bottom molesting!!!! Priceless!!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Lola s looking very lovely
> Do I spy some whispy snout hair developing on the top of her nose?
> Not sure you should post bottom molesting pics


Yes Marzi, I do not know what is going on there! She is developing some sort of wispy stuff! It's strange and sticks up, I keep smoothing it down. Will be a bit random if she develops wisps only there on her face. 

She offers her bottom! Very demanding!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Yes Marzi, I do not know what is going on there! She is developing some sort of wispy stuff! It's strange and sticks up, I keep smoothing it down. Will be a bit random if she develops wisps only there on her face.
> 
> She offers her bottom! Very demanding!


Facial hair is a problem some girls suffer from as they get older  by the time she's an old lady she'll probably have a full moustache and beard 

You've totally blown my image of lady Lola.... Inzi is a similar trollop - but I'm not posting pics of her presenting her rump for a rub


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Facial hair is a problem some girls suffer from as they get older  by the time she's an old lady she'll probably have a full moustache and beard
> 
> You've totally blown my image of lady Lola.... Inzi is a similar trollop - but I'm not posting pics of her presenting her rump for a rub


She's still a lady, she's quite discreet about her pleasures!

As for the facial hair... Tell me about it!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Ahhh Bette is adorable, she looks so sweet and cuddly x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

When jasper isn't being my toupee and keeping my head warm with his snuggly fur and floppy ears he is doing his doodle dash of doom from sofa to sofa then springing onto the trampette behind the sofa! He is my snuggly, lazy but sometimes crazy baby. X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Like the gorgeous Lola, jasper also loves a butt scratch x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

